# I love them all!



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

The more pictures I see of everyone's delicious Cockapoo's the more yearnful (I know this is not a word) I become! If you all haven't seen the picture of Ralph yet go look... He is GORGEOUS! I think it's probably a good thing that I live in Northern Ireland and that Cockapoo's aren't readily available from breeders, otherwise I would have LOADS. 

I am desperate for another puppy and devastated at the same time because I don't think it's going to be a Cockapoo as I just can't find a breeder I like! I am nearly dead set on a red but I keep looking at gorgeous Ralph and he is swaying me. I love the choccies but I have a choccie smoothie so I am happy! I also love Jake and I love Molly and I love Dudley and I love Millie and I love Willow and I love ALL OF THEM - I don't want to leave anyone out but seriously I think I would be kicked off the forum for the worlds longest post of I named all of your lovely dogs. Argh... How will I get my Cockapoo!? 

We have our names on a list for a Tibetan Terrier who are gorgeous dogs and the ones I know have fab temperaments, also and the breeder is great, who has gorgeous litters once in a while. However, I can't help feeling I am doing the wrong thing settling for second best (sorry beautiful Tibetan Terriers) and maybe I should come to England in search of a gorgeous Cockapoo! 

Argh!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Oh I really think you should come over, you could have a little holiday with the lovely Lola and check out a few breeders while you are here, it isn't so far and if you really want another Cockapoo surely it would be worth a bit of travelling and expense to add what you really want to your family? Sorry if it is just not possible, I don't want to make you feel bad but is it really out of the question?


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

That's the thing Dawn, it's not out of the question at all! I think I am going to have to seriously think about this. My heart, my head and my gut are all telling me to go get my Cockapoo! There's a small percentage of my head telling me I might be slightly mad! 

It's working out all the logistics.. How many visits? Which area? When? Oh dear...


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Yeay, well there is a large Cockapoo meet next month!!! guess that is probably a bit soon, but I'm sure what ever area you decided to visit you would be able to meet up with some forum members, I'd come if possible!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

And what is wrong with being a little mad? 
Be honest with yourself, the dog you get should be the one you want to love for the next 14 plus years - best to get the one you really, really want.
Ip


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I'm at the villa in Lanzarote when the meet is scheduled. Otherwise I'd be there! I am really going to look in to this! Yay!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Ruth you know I know how you feel. I absolutely had to have a red poo. I lost out on a deposit from one place because I thought I would settle and then I changed my mind. 
I saw Ralph :love-eyes: I added him to my list of Dudley and Merlin as the reason why I have to have a golden English cockapoo. Of course they don't have any here so we have even talked about breeding our own.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Donna I think you would make am amazing breeder!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

RuthMill said:


> Donna I think you would make am amazing breeder!


Not so sure. I watched whelping on line and turned green!!! It also means I would have four dogs instead of three. We would have to get an English cocker mom to breed and I would never give her up. 
I need a farm.... 

I do want to say though if you want a poo, it must be a poo. If not you will eventually go for a poo  I liken it to when i want cake and try not to eat it. I eat five other things I don't want and end up eating the cake anyway.... see where this is going...


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I totally get what you are saying about the cake! Lol!

As for your mum cocker... I agree I couldn't give mine up either. I would want to mother her forever!


----------



## Freya (Mar 22, 2013)

I live on the isle of man so am incredibly limited to breeder availability. Initially I thought it was huge hassle and extra expense getting a puppy from off island but I found a breeder and a puppy in England and it just felt right and i often belive your gut feeling is the right one , it was the best thing I ever did as Bella is georgous and I am now so enchanted by cockapoos it's incredible , even my husband who really didn't want a dog adores her. My daughter and I did the boat trip in one day and Bella slept all the way back in the car( we came back on a SeaCat so had to leave dogs in the car which I found very very hard but she was fine!) I am already thinking I would like another one some day and what colour it would be! How do poos have the power to do this? I haven't told my other half though! He he!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Thanks for that Freya... It's good to hear success stories! Just have to find a few breeders in the same general area so that I'm not travelling all over England!


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

I think you should just throw caution to the wind and get a TT and another poo 😉😉😉

Also think you should come to scotland on your hunt for the ideal breeder, oh, wait... There aren't any breeders here!!

Love the cake analogy!

N xxx


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Oh Nadine, I would fill my house with dogs if I could! I am not joking! 

Will come to Scotland anyway!


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

You could do a Cockapoo tour of the UK..... Maybe you could sell the idea to a tv company?!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Sometimes I think you are crazy! Lol! Just joking!


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

Ha ha! My husband would agree 😉


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I'm a pretty good judge! Hehe!


----------



## Mclisa (Dec 26, 2012)

Ruth we are the same, even though Charlie is only 6 and a half months we would love another poo but breeders are so limited here in NI. As you know Charlie was a Xmas present from my husband and for all his best intentions I don't think he came from a very reputable place but the main thing is he has a fab home now!

If you hear of any great breeders let me know! There was a cockapoo in our puppy class and they said they got her from a place in saintfield but they haven't been back so I couldn't get more details. I even tried looking down south of Ireland but Didnt come up with much...the hunt continues....


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Mclisa said:


> Ruth we are the same, even though Charlie is only 6 and a half months we would love another poo but breeders are so limited here in NI. As you know Charlie was a Xmas present from my husband and for all his best intentions I don't think he came from a very reputable place but the main thing is he has a fab home now!
> 
> If you hear of any great breeders let me know! There was a cockapoo in our puppy class and they said they got her from a place in saintfield but they haven't been back so I couldn't get more details. I even tried looking down south of Ireland but Didnt come up with much...the hunt continues....


I have searched and searched... It's just crazy how many irresponsible breeders are around here. The Saintfield Breeder I think is reputable but they have never responded to my emails and I don't have a number. Hey only produce black colour though and as I have Lola, I would like a lighter colour. There's a place in Tyrone that only breed F2 toy creams/blondes but they don't do all of the health checks. I have seen some of their puppies and they are lovely but they don't do all the testing, as far as I know. I phoned them once and all was a bit vague. They are home hobbie breeders who have pups once a year so maybe they will start testing.

I'll keep you posted! 

If I didn't have a full time job I would definitely be thinking of breeding. I am such a softy though, I probably couldn't part with any of the pups.


----------



## Twinkle Toes (Apr 27, 2013)

Ralph's brother is still looking for a home! :devil: 

Thank you for your lovely Ralph comments (if it's my Ralph you're talking about!)


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Oh don't! I do love Ralph!


----------



## Estherpatterson (May 15, 2013)

*Cockapoo pups n. Ireland!*

Hi I'm new this forum, I have an apricot cockapoo Milly age 4, who is expecting pups beginning of June. 
The dad is a F1 apricot cockapoo like Milly so the pups will be F2. 
Milly came form England as when we were looking we couldn't get an apricot in N.Ireland. 
The stud dog is in England as we wanted an apricot so the pups would be apricot!! This is Milly's second litter she had 4 apricot pups the last time which was 2 years ago.
If you want more details please ask! The last litter I didn't advertise until 4 weeks old (and I could have sold 10!) 
Esther🐶😀


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Awww Ruth you will be a good mommy for a second dog!! I hope you find what you are looking for


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Esther I've PM'd some questions.


----------



## Estherpatterson (May 15, 2013)

*Ruth questions!*

I had written a reply to all your questions...went to send it and couldn't because I can't message people until I have 10 posts....argh!
So will try copy and paste! Yeah it worked 😄


Hope you didn't mind me messaging you but I always keep an eye out for cockapoo pups in n.ireland just to see what others are asking price wise for them. It's lovely to find a forum where people love cockapoo's and understand what a fantastic dog they are, as I'm used to people going what sort of dog and why not just get a known pedigree, some people can be quiet abusive!
And no I don't mind all the questions, I went through the same when getting Milly and went to England which was a bit of a risk as we only got to meet her the day before we picked her up, though I had been on the phone to the breeder (we got her from martinshawkennels) and got photos of the pups on a regular basis, but it was still hard to decide, and having done a litter of pups now myself I have learnt so much and there is so much to be said for pups raised in the home.
Milly and Monty are first generation cockapoo's F1, so the pups are second generation,F2
Milly's dad was a miniature cream poodle and her mum was a red english cocker. The dad Monty ( who is in yorkshire) his dad was black miniature poodle and mum was red cocker(think english will double check that with Monty's owner). He was tested for PRA which was clear and we have a copy of that certificate. I think this is the main test and if the dad is clear then none of his pups will develop this eye problem (that's my understanding of it, but I'm no expert...still learning so much!)
Monty is 15-16 inches to shoulder and Milly is 14-15 inches to shoulder.
The pups should all be apricot and last time they had slight variation in depth of colour and will try and add a photo of the last litter at 8weeks of age, hope it uploads!
Here is my email as it may be easier if you want more info or more photos of Milly, Monty or pups! [email protected]

Ok can't see where to add photo!


----------



## Estherpatterson (May 15, 2013)

*Photos of pups!*

Ok Ruth got some photos upload hope you can see them in the gallery, all under Milly's first litter 2011😄


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Thanks Esther. Will email you..


----------

